# Icloud Iphone et photothèque



## Jihef (14 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de changer mon iphone 6 pour un Iphone X.
J'ai pu tout  réinstallé sans problèmes sauf en ce qui concerne mes photos.
Ma photothèque compte environ 22000 photos . Elles apparaissent dans "photos" Iphone sous
forme de vignettes blanches avec un nuage (sans flèche) .Je retrouve par contre toute la classification habituelle,
les albums, les lieux, les visages mais aucun moyen d'avoir les photos tout est blanc (à part celles prises après avec mon nouvel Iphone).
J'ai scrupuleusement suivi les consignes concernant les règlages.
Quand je relie mon Iphone au mac Via ITunes la photothèque indiquée correspond bien aux 22000 photos.
J'ai bien sur penser au temps nécessaire au téléchargement des vignettes mais en fait quand je consulte stockage iphone j'ai toujours comme indication de stockage
1% et ce depuis trois semaines.
A noter que j'accède sans problème à mes photos via apple TV ou Ipad.
Si quelqu'un.e a une suggestion je l'en remercie par avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Dans Réglages, ton identifiant en entête, iCloud Photos, as tu "télécharger et garder les originaux " de cocher?


----------



## Jihef (15 Janvier 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Dans Réglages, ton identifiant en entête, iCloud Photos, as tu "télécharger et garder les originaux " de cocher?


J'ai:
phototheque iCloud activé
Optimiser le stockage de l'iphone coché
Télécharger et garder les originaux non coché
vers mon flux de photos activé
transfert des photos en rafale désactivé
partage de photos icloud activé.
J'ai d'ailleurs la même chose sur mon ipad !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Janvier 2018)

bonjour,
Tout dépend de la place restante mais si tu as assez de Gigas pour télécharger ta photothèque, il pourrait être intéressant de le faire.
Ainsi toutes tes photos en définition d'origine seront transférées vers ton iPhone ce qui devrait (J'espère) résoudre ton problème de vignettes blanches
Par la suite tu pourras à nouveau optimiser pour retrouver un peu de volume si tu risques la saturation.
Une question par pure curiosité: Si tu cliques sur une vignette blanche, est ce que la photo se télécharge?


----------



## Jihef (5 Février 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> bonjour,
> Tout dépend de la place restante mais si tu as assez de Gigas pour télécharger ta photothèque, il pourrait être intéressant de le faire.
> Ainsi toutes tes photos en définition d'origine seront transférées vers ton iPhone ce qui devrait (J'espère) résoudre ton problème de vignettes blanches
> Par la suite tu pourras à nouveau optimiser pour retrouver un peu de volume si tu risques la saturation.
> Une question par pure curiosité: Si tu cliques sur une vignette blanche, est ce que la photo se télécharge?


----------



## Jihef (5 Février 2018)

J'ai contacté apple et j'ai eu deux personnes successivement pendant près de trois heures !!! Aucune n'a pu trouver de solutions !!
Finalemnt j'ai réinitialisé mon iphone, l'ai déclaré comme nouvel iphone, je n'ai pas utilisé de sauvegarde car je retombais sur le même problème . Ma photothèque s'est téléchargé sans ennui en à peine une heure. Inconvénient j'ai du tout réinstallé les applis à la main !!


----------

